# Broad Wide shoulder are such a halo



## Jagged0 (Aug 27, 2020)

Shoulders like right alone on a skinny guy will make him mog a roid head.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 27, 2020)

just compare truecel frame with gigachad frame bro!

such a retarded example


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 27, 2020)

dude on the right has 99th percentile frame, mirin hard


----------



## Polka (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 27, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> just compare truecel frame with gigachad frame bro!
> 
> such a retarded example


You're right, let's just use you as an example on the left instead oh wait...


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> You're right, let's just use you as an example on the left instead oh wait...


I have no idea what you wanna say


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 27, 2020)

It doesnt matter that much tbh.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 27, 2020)

yep


----------



## Copeful (Aug 27, 2020)

*Yea this is a dogshit comparison bro. You shouldve used a morphed picture of the same guy *


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 27, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I have no idea what you wanna say


Low iq trait not knowing when someone is calling you a truecel, so putting you on the left wouldn't change anything.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Low iq trait not knowing when someone is calling you a truecel, so putting you on the left wouldn't change anything.


Lmao


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 27, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *Yea this is a dogshit comparison bro. You shouldve used a morphed picture of the same guy *


No need to morph, right obviously looks better and women find it more attractive as well.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 27, 2020)

Guy on the right is morphed


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> No need to morph, right obviously looks better and women find it more attractive as well.


You are retarded


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 27, 2020)

I agree op wide shoulders are so important when it comes to body aesthetics looking like a V and not a brick shape is ideal


----------



## goat2x (Aug 27, 2020)

@Copemaxxing over gor u


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 27, 2020)

goat2x said:


> @Copemaxxing over gor u


Stop it man you all make me suicidal I am being ded srs


----------



## goat2x (Aug 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Stop it man you all make me suicidal I am being ded srs


take a video


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 27, 2020)

goat2x said:


> take a video


Of what


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 27, 2020)

I was mirin myself in the mirror today
i have a fucking amazing frame if i start gymcelling i'll look like the 2nd guy


----------



## goat2x (Aug 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Of what


of you cutting your neck bv of narrow shoulders


----------



## I'mme (Aug 27, 2020)

You could simply inject Mediphorm/hyaluronic acid to shoulders/delts; it's all about wide clavicles - they can't be changed or altered w/o surgery


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 27, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Master this dog apologizes for barking at you, I am retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Aug 27, 2020)

holy shit i have seen 1000 threads about shoulders in the last hour. What is going on guys?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 27, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> I was mirin myself in the mirror today
> i have a fucking amazing frame if i start gymcelling i'll look like the 2nd guy


Same bro however my face needs some work also JFL


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 27, 2020)

goat2x said:


> of you cutting your neck bv of narrow shoulders


Not funny tbh I could cry


----------



## buflek (Aug 27, 2020)

lmao so coping guys the guy on the right looks like shit on other photos

its a frauded or edited pic


----------



## goat2x (Aug 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Not funny tbh I could cry


retard


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 27, 2020)

You know that guy on the right doesnt even have that good of a frame? That pic is fruauded very hard


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 27, 2020)

goat2x said:


> retard


Why Man people say I have 5 yo frame


----------



## goat2x (Aug 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Why Man people say I have 5 yo frame


where


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 27, 2020)

goat2x said:


> where


@Mathafack explain yourself I am done with this world. Other nibbas telling me I have t rex arms


----------



## goat2x (Aug 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> @Mathafack explain yourself I am done with this world. Other nibbas telling me I have t rex arms


link the thread


----------



## nvck_pilled (Aug 27, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Shoulders like right alone on a skinny guy will make him mog a roid head.











both are frauded in opposite directions


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 27, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> @Mathafack explain yourself I am done with this world. Other nibbas telling me I have t rex arms


Nah bro u have 10 yo banger frame


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 27, 2020)

goat2x said:


> link the thread


https://looksmax.org/threads/lmao-at-you-cucks.194547/


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 27, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 27, 2020)

GODmaxxing said:


> holy shit i have seen 1000 threads about shoulders in the last hour. What is going on guys?


Shallow the shoulderpill, it's over for shouldercels


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Shallow the shoulderpill, it's over for shouldercels


Im indeed narrowframed. I look like a pencil


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 27, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> View attachment 625278
> View attachment 625280
> 
> 
> both are frauded in opposite directions


yes, holding something in hands fully stretch actually makes shoulders sees narrower, never take a pic while doing that shit


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Aug 27, 2020)

Alban said:


> dude on the right has 99th percentile frame, mirin hard


He's fraud tho, i forget his name


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Aug 27, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-insane-ummoggable-frame.194641/#post-3335327


----------



## TITUS (Aug 27, 2020)

sytyl said:


> yep
> View attachment 625248


Such a waste, for 4 hours a week in the gym he could get 2-3 PSL over whatever he is getting now.


----------

